# 81 lb cubera snapper taken on Patty Barge



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

See this thread for pics: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/local-dive-master-shoots-81-pound-cubera-snapper-398626/


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

I know a guy out of dauphin island caught one about 80 lbs a few weeks ago. He was 60 miles south of the island.


----------

